

Ask HN: YC vs TechStars - gbelote

I couldn't help but notice that the TechStars/Boston deadline is approaching (Jan 11). TS looks and sounds a lot like YC, but I'm wondering how it compares. As far as I can tell it looks like a wonderful alternative for east coast residents.<p>Has anyone had an experience with TechStars? Is anyone in the position to compare the two?
======
yosho
I think this community might be a little biased, just a little.

~~~
davidw
I think the amount of people not in either program far outweighs the number
actually connected with either. And founders who have gotten into both
regularly post here, although I think there are more YC people. So I don't
think it's actually quite so biased.

------
leelin
The alum network of other founders is helpful for technical expertise, startup
advice, introductions, morale boosts, and idea exchanges; so consider in your
decision the number of alums and where they ultimately reside.

In YC's case, there are 9 sessions of alums and a big handful who stay in the
Bay Area (even when the sessions were in Cambridge).

Maybe some of the other programs form strong alum powerhouses in Boulder, DC,
Philadelphia, Boston, or Seattle.

------
maxklein
I think both are equally difficult to get into. I think that TS does not
impose as many ideas from above as YC. The YC companies all seem to have very
similar names and designs when they first publicly announce, while the TS
companies seem more diverse.

A good technical team with poor marketing and biz skills should go to YC, and
good biz people should go to TS.

~~~
leelin
YC definitely does not dictate company / domain / product names "from above."

There is not much mandating or micromanagement at all, or else it would feel
more like an incubator.

~~~
maxklein
Why do all the names seem so similar, and a lot of the designs follow similar
philosophies?

~~~
jnovek
A lot of YC companies have trendy names and designs, but the phenomenon is in
no way limited to YC. You see that all over the valley.

------
andrewhyde
I work at TS and have a lot of friends that have been through YC. You can
debate about this a lot but at the end of the day both can be fantastic for
your team. There is a style to the Valley, Boulder, Boston and Seattle that
will be better depending on your company and team. All have their strengths.

I'm jumping on a flight, wish I could expand. We have a ton of respect for YC.

------
vaksel
To me YC is more of a first stringer compared to Techstars. They've proven
their stuff. They've had plenty of exits. You know they can get stuff done.

Take techcrunch for example, a ton of YC startups get their own stories.
Meanwhile Techstars just gets a single big "here are some techstar companies"
with a list of their top 5 companies.

Given the choice, go for YC.

Think of Techstars as your safety school. It's a great school, but deep down
you know that the only reason you are going there is because you got rejected
by the school of your dreams.

~~~
nudist
I love YC, but this is false.

TechStars, actually, has a better track record of exits when compared to YC.
YC has some bigger companies that are still growing, but the TechStars
scorecard right now is looking pretty good.

~~~
rms
Are you going by percentage of companies to exit? What data are you using?

